# Holidays 2010



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Where's everyone off to for their Summer hOliday this year...

We're going to ZAnte....never done any of the greek islands so cannot wait..


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Great thread, we have no holiday booked, but Mum's offered us her bungalow by the sea . . .


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

We've never done Greece either, quite fancy it, you'll have to come back and review when you've been!

We're going to Ibiza (Es Cana) and can't wait!

Dizzi bungalow by the sea sounds super!!

BEv xx


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Beachgirl, we did Zante last year, beautiful island and great food. We loved it there. Hope you like the heat though, it was in the low 30s when we visited in early Oct!  

At the moment we've not got anything booked up but hoping to grab a last minute escape to the sun, maybe to the Canaries. 

It's lovely to hear where everyone is heading off to....


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

DH and I went to Jersey last month, was supposed to be Rome but we had Volcanic Ash problems    Jersey was lovely though, we where just mindful about where we should of been   

Not been to Zante but have done Corfu which was nice.  I'm sure you will have a fab time

Dizzi, the bungalow sounds nice

Bev, you are super brave the thought of me taking my 2 Lo's on a plane fills me with dread    hope you have a fab time, you deserve it xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Love the heat, thankfully the ash clouds seems to have abbated....


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Mish I think the word your looking for is stupid not brave!!  We're hoping Alex will so mesmerized about the plane he'll sit quietly    Aimee on the other hand will be terrorising the other passengers and playing hide and seek in the lounge - whilst frantic, harrassed Mummy tries to find her    WHY am I going?!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

we are hoping to get a last minute deal, cant book until DS passport comes (or DH but could leave him at home couldnt i! DOnt tell him i said that!) hoping for either Salou, Es Cana or possibly Crete

Think i will need another holiday once i return     

Like Bev, i hope that DS will sleep on the plane! i live in hope!

Em


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Girls,


We are off to Czech Republic on the 16th July for DEIVF   it will work this time    Then we fly out to Cuba on the 1st September for 2 weeks    Can't wait.


  Theresa x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Whereabouts in Cuba are you off to? We went 6 yrs ago..


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

We're off to Turkey (well hopefully as not sure if I will be well enough) at the end of June. We're going to a small town near Marmaris. It will be our 5th holiday to Turkey & the 1st one with N


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Beachgirl ~ we are going to Varadero & staying at the brand new hotel called the Riu Varadero, this will be our second trip there last time stayed at the Paradisus rio de oro at Guardalavaca.


Theresa x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Theresa, we stayed in Guadalavarca when we went too...if we returned we thought about the cayos?

Prof Waffle..have you been to Serigerme?  Looking at the Hilton there for next May


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

BG I haven't but SueL went there last year, I think it was all inclusive but not the Hilton - you could pm her but I know she had a fab time.

Turkey is my most fave country in the whole world for a holiday, people are so friendly & the food is great, lots of sunshine & relaxation


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Prof Waffle..will try and PM her later for more advice...little worried about going as never been before but really do fancy it...


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Have you been to Greece? If so it is similar but IMO better!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

First time to Greece (zante) this summer..


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Bev* said:


> Dizzi bungalow by the sea sounds super!!


ta hun, its not the best coastine sadly, still its a break, just need DH to book time off . . .


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

We're off to 'sunny' Northern Ireland tomorrow. We're catching the ferry which will be all part of the holiday as DS has never been on a boat & I haven't travelled by ferry since I was a child.

We're staying in a lovely little house by the sea & not too far from family. I just hope the weather isn't too wet & windy as would be beautiful if the sun comes out.

I had hoped to go abroad October half term but that won't happen now so any time off after this week will be various days out.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Siobhan enjoy NI...only ever been to Dublin but would love to tour round the Emerald Isle..


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Beachgirl - Where abouts in Zante are you heading? We are just back and it was fab. We stayed in Kalamaki and it was lovely and hot. Need any advice then give me a shout 

Cat xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Strawberries - we went to Varadero last year - would love to be going again this year!  Sadly I think our only holiday this year will be camping with our nieces and nephew in July! xxx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

We are off to Icmeler in Turkey, which is next to Marmaris, but much nicer.
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Cat, we're off to Vasilikos....looks really nice and quiet..


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Im off to Las Vegas, cant wait!!!

Zante looks gorg!!

i would love to go to Cuba, we stayed at a Riu, they are fab hotels!!

Lisa xx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

We went to Anglesey last month and have booked a cottage in Scotland for August - fingers crossed we get a bit of sun   


Beachgirl enjoy Greece, we went to Mainland Greece last year and it was in the 30's in early may, glad you like the heat! Hoping to go again next year as its FIL place so we can pull in a favour


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

JUst got back from a camping festival and im supposed to be packing for a sun caravan holiday to Norfolk on Monday


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I think Vasilikos is just along the coast from where we stayed. Its really hot in the late 40's. We came home (monday) nice and brown. Its really expensive big price changes from 2 years ago. We done the island boat trip that takes you past the boat wreck 26 euro per person. Good day out, watch out for the dolphines and whales! But you should take ur own food and drink as its very expensive on the boat. Make sure you look out for the turtles as there is loads of them coming in to lay there eggs on the beach.

Enjoy, you will love it 

Cat xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Cat, who did youbook through for the boat trip?


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I think it was a company called Eurotrips. Never booked it through rep as they where more expensive. They where on the main strip in Kalamaki


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

beachgirl - zante is amazing i loved my holiday there

im off to cyprus in september for my friends wedding and i  cant wait


----------

